# Greenbriar(a/k/a smilax) roots --anyone ever eaten one??



## Twenty five ought six (May 19, 2010)

I've read that the Indians actually cultivated greenbriar for food.

I'm digging some up, and the tubers are the size of footballs.

Just wondering if any of the primitive types here have ever eaten any and what it is like.

I haven't found any information on how it was prepared.  Baked, ground into meal (my guess), stewed?


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 19, 2010)

25.06, go to wikipedia under smilax rotundfolia. They hav some info you are looking for. Also the cured dried nodules are used to make pipes anc small bowls.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2010)

The Indians made a gelatin/stock from the roots that was a dietary staple in some areas, but they didn't eat the roots themselves directly. Smilax roots are really tough and woody. The roots were pounded in water, strained, and the gelatin made from the fine sediments. The new growth at the tips of greenbrier shoots is a good edible, similar to asparagus in taste and texture.


----------



## rip18 (May 19, 2010)

I haven't prepared greenbriar roots any way that is tasty - to me anyway.

I have gathered a bunch of tender growing tips & cooked them a couple of ways that were good - 1) I cook 'em like any kind of greens with a fatback or bacon & they are good and 2) I've wrapped them up in tinfoil with hamburger/deer steak & potatoes & onions & cooked them in the coals & they were good.

I have boiled the tender tips in salty water, & they were edible, but not something that I'd go out of my way to eat.


----------



## Son (May 19, 2010)

Greenbriar, is also called the   "Wait a minute" vine. When you get wrapped up in those thorns, You will wait a minute.


----------



## collardncornbread (May 19, 2010)

I have eaten the tender shoots raw. Its kind of like eating a raw field pea.But this is the first for me on the root. but if it will put distance between  your backbone and stomach, i'm sure there is a good recipie.
Mabey--it just needs more garlic--


----------



## Nugefan (May 20, 2010)

Son said:


> Greenbriar, is also called the   "Wait a minute" vine. When you get wrapped up in those thorns, You will wait a minute.



     never thought about it that way , but your right as rain ....


----------

